# 1961 Arkansas Traveler 14' Runabout



## DOBSONFLY (Jun 29, 2013)

New project picked up today, 1961 Arkansas Traveler DUT-14 runabout with a 1961 Holsclaw trailer. Bought from the original owners son, title with both.


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 29, 2013)

HI Dobson. Great to have another AT owner here in the forums! I have the '59 model of the exact same boat (DUT-14). The cap and jewelry were long gone when I got her as a bare hull, but I've since converted her to sort of a tiller drive, flats skiff running a '66 Johnson 20hp. She hops right up on plane and tops at around +/- 20 mph. Here are some links/pics that may help. I can't wait to see what you do with your new project. Good luck. Keep us posed.


----------



## m casey stock (Jun 29, 2013)

Looks good already, gonna be real nice when your done! Ramrod has one very similar, his cap is fiberglass. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=28452&start=15 
He hasn't been on in a while, he's probably doing more fishing than restoring these days so there is nothing to up date. That's my guess. Anyway, if you are anything like me, it's impossible to look a too many boats like yours, so I posted a link to his blog above.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Jun 30, 2013)

Dobsonfly, I love that boat! I wouldn't mind having a project like that one day. On the other hand, I just found out that my boat is an AT EX-14.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jun 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320633#p320633 said:


> wingsnhammers » Today, 01:08[/url]"]Dobsonfly, I love that boat! I wouldn't mind having a project like that one day. On the other hand, I just found out that my boat is an AT EX-14.




Thank you! I got it tore down to the bare hull today and am ecstatic with condition of it, not a dent in it and seals look great. It was rewarding taking down.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jun 30, 2013)

Here are the tear down photos so far.


----------



## m casey stock (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like she is good and solid!


----------



## wingsnhammers (Jul 2, 2013)

I bet that this is going to turn out to be an awesome boat! I have no doubt that it will ride really well, too.


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Jul 2, 2013)

I will be glad to get it out on the water, more of pleasure cruiser for sure. 8) I am excited to put in electrical and dash components, the aftermarket gauges and such that are available are pretty cool... that said here are some initial plans:

Paint - bottom only - white, fiberglass cap - red or dark blue maybe with some pearl or metal flake (depends on recent bod work at the shop I will go to)
Windshield - looking for one right now from UPD plastics, hoping to modify from the original height and make it a bit shorter and get it in a tinted version.
Electrical - stereo, bilge pump, nav lights, interior lights, ignition.
Carpet - grey/black
Low Back cushioned seats

And you guys will have to keep checking back in for the powerplant.... :twisted:


----------



## m casey stock (Jul 2, 2013)

Sounds like some good plans! I like the tented windshield Idea :wink: I'm not sure what electronics I plan to add on mine other than for sure a depth finder with GPS for a speedometer. No plans for adding the water pressure driven type. I may install a radio, but it will be hidden behind the dash if I do.


----------



## m casey stock (Feb 7, 2014)

How is this little jewel coming along my friend?


----------



## bigwave (Feb 7, 2014)

Very cool Dobson, I really want one of those old runabouts. Good luck with your build.


----------



## Bigkemp (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice rig, i haven't posted my build yet but have been working on an old alumacraft that came with a hosclaw trailer vary close to what you have,I had a hard time finding springs for it, Not sure if yours has or needs them but road magnet springs makes springs that fits all hosclaw trailers. I also replaced the shocks with Monroe/napa shocks that fit prefect. Hope this helps


----------



## DOBSONFLY (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info. This project is on hold for a bit, going to be busy for a while so just planning on taking the Mirrocraft out.


----------



## ccm (Apr 15, 2014)

Sweet boat. I got one almost like it minus the fiberglass top cap, windshield, and interior. My boat was one of the clones rebadged for Montgomery Wards. I am currently in the process of modifying it into a mini bass boat of sorts. I almost got all of the old paint stripped off now. My boat is a 1961 Sea King PDUT - 14 built by REBCO DIVISION OF SOUTHWEST MFG. CO., LITTLE ROCK, ARK. 
Hey check mine out https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=33352


----------



## pitts101 (Apr 22, 2014)

very cool boat!


----------

